# Will Nitric Acid react with ceramic?



## w0lvez (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm having problem transferring nitric acid to a bottle. I'm thinking of using ceramic teapot so I can transfer it in the bottle :?:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 18, 2011)

Have you tried using a funnel?


----------



## shyknee (Feb 18, 2011)

w0lvez said:


> I'm having problem transferring nitric acid to a bottle. I'm thinking of using ceramic teapot so I can transfer it in the bottle :?:


The bottle it comes in is fine to store it in .
Why did you purchase fuming nitric before you where equipted to handle it .
please tell me you don't have this in your home while you are transferring from one bottle to an other.


----------



## w0lvez (Feb 18, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Have you tried using a funnel?



Is it ok to use plastic funnel?



shyknee said:


> The bottle it comes in is fine to store it in .
> Why did you purchase fuming nitric before you where equipted to handle it



I only bought from a pawnshop. It was only for there own use and they don't really sell it that's why it don't comes with a bottle.

I almost forgot that I have a broken aluminum evaporator. I'll try making funnel out of it.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't use aluminum. The plastic funnel would be better.

Jim


----------



## godofwar (Feb 19, 2011)

aluminum if i am not mistaken that could be a very active reaction as stated above use the plastic......

i know in a experiment ... to see a reaction with aluminum (penny size but thick button) in 50 ml AR mix it was a violent reaction ......... hard to see from the 15-20ft distance due to vapors....

yes i took the proper precautions......


----------



## butcher (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www2.uni-siegen.de/~pci/versuche/english/v44-24-2.html

concentrated nitric can and should be be diluted, I would test the plastic funnel with few drops of acid, before using it. some plastics can be seriously degraded by acids, be careful of spilling concentrated acid on organics, cloth or cotton can be dangerous.


----------



## joem (Feb 19, 2011)

Is it not obvious, if it's in a glass bottle then use a glass funnel.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 21, 2011)

godofwar said:


> aluminum if i am not mistaken that could be a very active reaction


Aluminum is not dissolved by nitric. AR is a whole different matter. 
Using aluminum for handling nitric can be troublesome in that most aluminum alloys have either zinc, magnesium or copper in their makeup. You can expect minor dissolution as a result. It doesn't usually reduce the physical size of the part, but more or less etches the surface, albeit ever so slightly. 

Harold


----------



## godofwar (Feb 21, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> godofwar said:
> 
> 
> > aluminum if i am not mistaken that could be a very active reaction
> ...


 
great to know.... i was mistaken.. thanks for the info


----------

